
York Lava, by example (2009) - ch
https://www.cs.york.ac.uk/fp/reduceron/memos/Memo23.txt
======
brudgers
Hackage entry: [https://hackage.haskell.org/package/york-
lava](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/york-lava)

